# GPU-Z v0.1.1 ONLY - BUGS ONLY



## lemonadesoda (Nov 14, 2007)

Usual debugging thread. Screenies please, if you think they are helpful, or LINK to your previous post, if the SAME bug exists that you reported last time.

Tip for people taking screenshots:

Rather than pressing "printscreen" and cropping your picture, press "ALT+Printscreen" to capture only the ACTIVE window.  It will save you a lot of time.


----------



## cool_recep (Nov 14, 2007)

not v0.1.0 but v0.1.1


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmmm hate to double post but I put up a thread where v0.1.1 caused my backlight on the lcd to turn off.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 15, 2007)

The shaders...


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 15, 2007)

My understanding is that there are 4 (not 6) vertex shaders, but 6 parallel geometry engines on the X3-256.

(NOTE that I have mod'ed my X3 to 16 pipes from stock 12)

Useful source data:
http://ati.amd.com/products/fireglx3-256/ATI_FireGL_X3-256.pdf
http://ati.amd.com/products/workstation/fireglmatrix3.html
http://ati.amd.com/products/fireglx3-256/index.html


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 15, 2007)

Tip for people taking screenshots (of just ONE window):

Rather than pressing "printscreen" and cropping your picture, press "ALT+Printscreen" to capture only the ACTIVE window.


----------



## DarkjeThe2nd (Nov 15, 2007)

-oc matches rt-sliders, not actual clocks as displayed by rt-monitor and everest.
-while validating the validation upload bar shows Chinese characters
-dump option displays about dialog
-fillrates and bandwidth calculations are 'optimistic', ie. a G seems to be 1000M instead of 1024M, like it was a harddisk or marketingtalk?
-it looks for updates even when disabled... 

edit: no... my bad... updating issue is fixed in 0.11  
edit again: it seems the updating issue is still there but I only get it in Vistax86 and not XP...


----------



## feanor1024 (Nov 15, 2007)

It's still broken on Vista x64 with Forceware 169.01 or greater.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 16, 2007)

its so close w1z _but_ its tech should be 90nm and the corresponding etc.


oh and it shut off my LCD backlight to?


----------



## revin (Nov 17, 2007)

Still don't I.D. my Rev.3 7800GS Bliss+ correctly, EXCEPT,that it is seen as a G71 now
 Just the 5 item's in red that are not reading correct yet.
Fantastic job
--------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ AGP 8x: Gainward GeForce 7800 GS AGP ]

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter Gainward GeForce 7800 GS AGP
BIOS Version 5.71.22.12.03
GPU Code Name G71GSAGP
PCI Device 10DE-00F5 / 10B0-0801
*Transistors 278 million
Process Technology 90 nm
Die Size 196 mm2*Bus Type AGP 8x @ 8x
Memory Size 512 MB
GPU Clock (Geometric Domain) 501 MHz (original: 500 MHz)
GPU Clock (Shader Domain) 501 MHz (original: 500 MHz)
GPU Clock (ROP Domain) 501 MHz (original: 500 MHz)
RAMDAC Clock 400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 20
TMU Per Pipeline 1
Vertex Shaders 7 (v3.0)
*Pixel Shaders 20 (v3.0)*
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v9.0c
Pixel Fillrate 10020 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate 10020 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type *GDDR3*
Bus Width 256-bit
Real Clock 702 MHz (DDR) (original: 700 MHz)
Effective Clock 1404 MHz
Bandwidth 43.9 GB/s

nVIDIA ForceWare Clocks:
Standard 2D GPU: 450 MHz, Memory: 702 MHz
Low-Power 3D GPU: 500 MHz, Memory: 702 MHz
Performance 3D GPU: 501 MHz, Memory: 702 MHz


----------



## Black Light (Nov 18, 2007)

crashes my video on my X1650PRO


----------



## alom (Nov 19, 2007)

All version of GUP-Z can't work with my NVIDIA Quadro NVS 280 (PCI-E) in WINXP SP2


----------



## Teccxpert (Nov 26, 2007)

v0.1.1 locks up on my 32bit Vista Ultimate, even task manager can't be enabled...


----------



## Leonardo (Nov 30, 2007)

*Issues*

Hello.






My observations with GPU-Z v0.1.1:

1. The BIOS version is not displayed. Don't know if that is an issue with the card, with the drivers or with GPU-Z. In addition, I cannot validate the correctness of the other fields since I don't know the specs of my card that well.

2. The size of the "Subvendor" field is too small, I cannot read the whole string value.

3. If I access the card selection drop-down at the bottom of the window and re-select the active card (my only graphics card), GPU-Z crashes. The standard Windows crash report utility is activated. I click "OK" and Windows tries to upload the crash log... Windows freezes. I have to hit power button and reboot the machine. 


EDIT: Uploaded data: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u2944/


----------



## wiak (Dec 1, 2007)

RV680 3870 clock bug/misreading
looks more like that powerplay clock in windows, GPU-Z should use high preformace mode if its possible so powerplay will go to overclock speed


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2007)

yep that'll be fixed in next release, also added the "email me my id" feature you requested


----------



## wiak (Dec 1, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> yep that'll be fixed in next release, also added the "email me my id" feature you requested


nice, meybe a find my ids (email) search fieled on techpowerup.com/gpuz 
real easy and fast way to get to you submited ids and a little overview of you  max mem and clock speed, and a list that rank best oc on top, date etc, and links to you ids

there is also a huge bug in GPU-Z Project Search, you cant change pages, its stuck on page 1
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/search.php

there is also a small bug with the ati radeon logo, its old, here is the new one
http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_590_15081,00.html

and meybe add Crossfire X when there is two RV670s and RD790/RD780 in the system? 
http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_590_15374,00.html


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2007)

we do not force a registration, so everybody can pick any name, this means that you cant have "your" projects reliably identified


----------



## wiak (Dec 1, 2007)

my email? ^^
meybe


----------



## cdawall (Dec 1, 2007)

when i got through the search if i hit next page the search resets


----------



## pik_d (Dec 3, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Hmmm hate to double post but I put up a thread where v0.1.1 caused my backlight on the lcd to turn off.


You might want to tell him what card, and other system info.


Black Light said:


> crashes my video on my X1650PRO


Are you sure isn't not just turning off your backlight? I thought this was happening too, but when I looked more carefully, it was just turning off the backlight.


It turns off my backlight on a Dell E1505, Core 2 Duo T5500, Windows XP pro, and a mobile X1400.


----------



## war59312 (Dec 3, 2007)

Die Size, BIOS Version, Memory Size, and Default Clock all are screwed up...


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 3, 2007)

anyone who has the backlight issue, please contact me on instant messenger


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 3, 2007)

war59312 said:


> Die Size, BIOS Version, Memory Size, and Default Clock all are screwed up...



do you know the correct numbers? bios reading (= default clocks) isnt implemented yet for pre-geforce fx cards


----------



## Punisher! (Dec 3, 2007)

*I confirm random SYSTEM HARD FREEZEs when you try to open GPU-Z with other CPU-Zs opened*

DFI Ultra-D (NF4)
Toledo 4200X2
8800GTX
XP SP2

Please fix it, really annoying!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 3, 2007)

i think the 8800GT has 56 texture units , so in that case the Texture Fillrate is incorrectly displayed ...


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 3, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:


> i think the 8800GT has 56 texture units



use google to confirm your findings and let us know the sources please 

i think i've seen a g92 architectural diagram somewhere


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 3, 2007)

Here u go ..

http://www.geforce9.com/article01.php

Also , here's another link ..

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=4190 

Particularly the part where it says :



> PCGH:
> How many Quad-TMUs does GF8800 GT use? Are the TMUs still coupled to the 7 TPCs or is their number freely scalable now?
> 
> Nvidia:
> Up to 8 Texture address ops and texture filtering ops can be done per clock, per TPC. 7 * 8 = 56 Units for the chip. The texture units are coupled to TPCs.



Another link , a direct comparison of the 8800GT and the 8800GTX : http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=544&card2=474#


----------



## war59312 (Dec 4, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> do you know the correct numbers? bios reading (= default clocks) isnt implemented yet for pre-geforce fx cards


Well, memory size is 64MB. I'll get other info when I can. Was a client's PC I was working on..


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 4, 2007)

revin said:


> Still don't I.D. my Rev.3 7800GS Bliss+ correctly, EXCEPT,that it is seen as a G71 now
> Just the 5 item's in red that are not reading correct yet.
> Fantastic job
> --------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Gainward indeed released a 20 pp 7800GS , limited numbers though .. guess u're lucky .. Also the card does have GDDR3 ... ROP's have been cut down to 8 though ..

Also , about the first part .. its reported incorrectly .. the die size is actually 110 nm if i'm not mistaken , with 300M+ transistor count ... Also i found this : 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9myz3/

Seems to report the 7800GS properly .. Infact its u'r submission it seems ... i think the app. is getting confused by the fact that the 7800GS agp should have 16 pp , unlike u're which has 20 pp  .. now why would that happen .. btw ... gpuz v0.0.9 seems to report almost correctly .. hmmm ...


----------



## revin (Dec 6, 2007)

GPUz 11 has a better reporting, since it now correctly i.d.'s the card as a G-71 core.
This Rev. 3 of the Bliss+ [8255] is based on the 7900 _Gainward_ design, thus is why it's hard for the GPU program to I.D it correctly.
 Everest is i.d.'ng the card right, and yes it is a 90nm version, 20/20/7 pipes.
This is the most rarest of the 7800 Bliss+ 8255 cards.
There is also it's "little" brother[Rev2]{not sileant} that looks the same as mine[and the 7900], but it is only a 450/1250 card, and still even another :

 GAINWARD Bliss BA7800GS G. sample (471846200-8156) 
nVIDIA GeForce 7800 Serie (G70) (450MHz) / 256MB DDR3 (1300MHz) - TV-Out/2xDVI - AGP NVIDIA GeForce 7800 Series (G70) (450MHz) / 256MB DD3 (1300MHz) - TV-Out/2xDVI - AGP 
Produktdaten | Produktbewertungen | aktuelle Preise | Preistrend | Preisüberwachung | Produktempfehlung | ähnliche Produkte Product Data | Reviews | current prices | Price Trend | Price Monitoring | Product Recommendation | similar products  

Produktinformationen Product information  
  Herstellerlink.de : Herstellerlink.de:  Gainward Gainward  
  Grafiksystem Graphics System  
 Grafikkarten Bus : Graphics cards Bus:  AGP  
 Grafik Chipsatz : Graphics chipset:  nVidia GeForce 7800 Serie (G70) NVidia GeForce 7800 Series (G70)  
 Pixel-Shader : Pixel shaders:  16  
 Shader Version : Shader Version:  3.0  
 Vertex-Shader : Vertex shaders:  6  
 Pixel-Pipelines : Pixel - Pipelines:  16  
 DirectX Hardwareunterstützung : DirectX hardware support:  v9.0 V9.0


----------

